# New to forum questions



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just joined group and looking for information on African Cichlids. Little background information. I'm not new to fishkeeping. I am inexperienced with Cichlids. I have bred Moscow guppies and have decided at the age of 76 to decrease the number of tanks I am presently running. I will continue to keep my 30g,29g and two 55g tanks operating. I would like to devote on of the 55's to Cichlids. After doing some research I'm considering Labidochromis Caerulens(sp) and Pseudotropheus Saulosi for the 55 gallon tank. Would these two be okay together? Is so how many of each would be appropriate for this size tank? Any other suggestions would be welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!

I would do white labs from Nkhata for additional contrast with the saulosi. 1m:6f of each would make a great tank. This gives you only one blue fish however.

If you want more saulosi males, try a species tank with 3m and 12f and see if you can get multiple saulosi males to color up.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Would I need to order juveniles or would I buy adults already sexed. I'm hoping to watch my original budget.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna are seldom available sexed (at least from a reputable vendor, buyer beware) so what we do is buy unsexed juveniles and then rehome extra males as they mature and as necessary.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Mbuna are seldom available sexed (at least from a reputable vendor, buyer beware) so what we do is buy unsexed juveniles and then rehome extra males as they mature and as necessary.


How many unsexed juveniles would you recommend to begin with?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is around a 50/50 chance a fish will be female. If you want 4 females you can try to buy 8 unsexed juveniles. Some go with more than that for a margin of safety.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> There is around a 50/50 chance a fish will be female. If you want 4 females you can try to buy 8 unsexed juveniles. Some go with more than that for a margin of safety.


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> There is around a 50/50 chance a fish will be female. If you want 4 females you can try to buy 8 unsexed juveniles. Some go with more than that for a margin of safety.


Just ordered 8 unsexed for delivery on Friday. Will hang out in a 26 gallon until I set up my 55. Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought you already had the 55G. Eight juveniles should be OK in the 26G for a couple of weeks in case you need to cycle the 55G. Sort of like a quarantine period.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I thought you already had the 55G. Eight juveniles should be OK in the 26G for a couple of weeks in case you need to cycle the 55G. Sort of like a quarantine period.


You're correct. I have a cycled 55 gallon. I am changing substrate from gravel to sand and procuring rocks for it. This may take a few days beyond the arrival of the Cichlids. Thus the 26 gallon will serve for less than a week before the 55 is ready. Thanks again, Ralph.


----------



## Halfcopy (Sep 25, 2018)

Be mindful of your bacteria. Changing your gravel will most assuredly effect your cycle. Your changing an enormous amount of surfaces area. I've recently done this to my entire fish room and every time I most definitely had spikes in every tank. Some were quite significant.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Halfcopy said:


> Be mindful of your bacteria. Changing your gravel will most assuredly effect your cycle. Your changing an enormous amount of surfaces area. I've recently done this to my entire fish room and every time I most definitely had spikes in every tank. Some were quite significant.


I have thought about this. I will have three seeded filters available. Thinking with only 8 small juvenile dwarfs in 55 gallon tank the beneficial bacteria in filters should be sufficient. Suppose I could leave small amount of old gravel covered with new sand but not sure that's necessary. Always keep extra sponges in my other tanks for this purpose. Thanks,Ralph.


----------

